# Self Powered Snowblowers for Skid Steers?



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone know of a manufacturer that makes them for skid steers or compact loaders?


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Never seen one, doesn't mean they don't exist. 

Just wondering why? What's wrong with hydraulic power? A lot less cost, maintenance, repairs, moving parts, weight, etc. I can't think of any benefits to another power unit. As heavy as it would be, you would need a decent sized machine to handle it, which should have sufficient hydraulic output. Visibility would likely also suck. I just don't see it. A decent machine with even standard flow should run a properly sized blower fine and high-flow would certainly do the job.

So why would you want a self-powered unit?


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Red Devil Snow Blowers they have them check to see if they have one for the skiddy


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

bighornjd;1377417 said:


> Never seen one, doesn't mean they don't exist.
> 
> Just wondering why? What's wrong with hydraulic power? A lot less cost, maintenance, repairs, moving parts, weight, etc. I can't think of any benefits to another power unit. As heavy as it would be, you would need a decent sized machine to handle it, which should have sufficient hydraulic output. Visibility would likely also suck. I just don't see it. A decent machine with even standard flow should run a properly sized blower fine and high-flow would certainly do the job.
> 
> So why would you want a self-powered unit?


I was just curious, not looking to purchase just never seen one. To answer your other questions: With a hyd. blower your efficiency goes out the window, you lose to much hp through the hydraulics. A self powered blower would run circles around a hyd. blower, their is a lot less power loss = more efficient, yes it would be heavier but manageable. I don't believe you would lose a lot visibility. Their would be no need to run your ss at full throttle and less wear 'n' tear on the hyd. system. I have nothing to prove this, its just my opinion.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Last year there was two Fair 72" blowers for sale around here, they had a smaller diesel engine to power it. I was going to get one if I got the one bid but never got it and never followed through with them. I 'think' they would work better than the hydraulic powered ones.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

most likely too heavy for a compact loader to handle


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

the bernco blowers would fit in if you add the adapter plate


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have hydro powered blower . Dealer said there would be power loss but I really cant tell and i have never been side to side against anyhthing else to see if there is a difference.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting concept, never thought of it. 

Would be very nice though.


----------

